# Got a question about SiriusXM on 7inch Mylink



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I believe you are talking about the presets on the bottom no longer show the name of the station. I don't think there is a way to change that, and yes the new Gen has some Decontent going on. But the car is so much better in every way, I have looked past 
1. the non adjustable front seatbelts
2. the one cigarette lighter charger
3. the 7" mylink does not show / read texts like the one on my 14 did (through Bluetooth)


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Do you have the upgraded stereo in your Premiere RS? Because that might be the issue. Mine shows the station name, it only shows the channel number for a few minutes at startup then it shows the name.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

He said the 7", which is the base mylink. I believe he's talking about the favorite buttons on the bottom of the screen. Because the main display does show the names of the station



pontiacgt said:


> Do you have the upgraded stereo in your Premiere RS? Because that might be the issue. Mine shows the station name, it only shows the channel number for a few minutes at startup then it shows the name.


----------



## mark74okc (May 10, 2017)

pontiacgt said:


> Do you have the upgraded stereo in your Premiere RS? Because that might be the issue. Mine shows the station name, it only shows the channel number for a few minutes at startup then it shows the name.


No, I have the 7 inch base mylink. Over all I'm pretty happy. I have the wireless charging port as well. Altho I had to take the rubber boot out because it would not charge through it. I tried 2 of my phones. Love the concept though! I'm guessing my premier R/S is the mid range in options as it has the base mylink, no sunroof and no lane assist option. All in all great little car and the pros do out weigh the cons. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

neile300c said:


> He said the 7", which is the base mylink. I believe he's talking about the favorite buttons on the bottom of the screen. Because the main display does show the names of the station



I have the upgraded stereo/mylink screen and it shows the names of the sirius/xm radio station name.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks like you have s8 and s7 have a problem on some phones. I'm going to reset my phone if it still doesn't work because its a company phone its going to be replaced. One of the other employees s7 works in my car, its strange. My would once in while work now it won't at all anymore.


----------



## mark74okc (May 10, 2017)

Yep I sure do have the S8 plus. Even if it did work with the boot I would have to take it out anyway as a phone with a case that has any kind of thickness won't fit. Poor design, clever idea! I am sure they will take cues from feeback on that.


pontiacgt said:


> Looks like you have s8 and s7 have a problem on some phones. I'm going to reset my phone if it still doesn't work because its a company phone its going to be replaced. One of the other employees s7 works in my car, its strange. My would once in while work now it won't at all anymore.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

mark74okc said:


> Yep I sure do have the S8 plus. Even if it did work with the boot I would have to take it out anyway as a phone with a case that has any kind of thickness won't fit. Poor design, clever idea! I am sure they will take cues from feeback on that.


Actually they need to quit making the phone bigger and bigger. And you have the plus so that's even bigger. Your phone won't even fit in the chargers that are built into the center arm rest like on the trucks. Car manufactures can change as fast as phones are changing. 

My S7 fits fine with a case with boot. But then again i have a slim case.


----------

